# fish id?



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

its some kind of snapper but ive never seen it in a report or anywhere else before


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

vermillion snapper


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

it is NOT a mingo heres a pic of it next to our 4.5 lb mingo!!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok.......grey snapper :doh

ruby?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

GROUPER BAITUS MAXIMUS


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe it may be a Creole fish, judging by the side-by-side comparison in the posted pic above. Darker red than the vermillion, dark red pectoral fins and a noticeable yellow margin on the dorsal are good clues it is not a vermillion/mingo.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ding ding ding we have a winner fishyfingers is correct it is a creole fish wich is weird because it is a pacific fish:doh


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

It's pretty...


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think i have heard it called a Silky Snapper before.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Does this sound like it?

<TABLE border=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD height=10 vAlign=top width=300 colSpan=2>*Creole Fish
*_Paranthias furcifer_</TD><TD rowSpan=4 align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD height=5 vAlign=top colSpan=2>*Family:*Sea Basses(_Serranidae)_</TD></TR><TR><TD height=1 vAlign=top colSpan=2>*Creole Fish resources : *</TD><TD height=1 vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD height=43 vAlign=top colSpan=2>Rodnreel.com photos of the _Creole Fish_
Rodnreel.com reports about the _Creole Fish_
Other internet photos of the _Creole Fish_
Share this page with a friend.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><HR>

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175 align=right>*Other Names :*</TD><TD>Rose Snapper, Creole Fish</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175 align=right>*Range & Habitat :*</TD><TD>*<U>This species is found only in the northern Gulf of Mexico off Louisiana and Texas</U>*. Unlike other groupers, it is a midwater species, yet strongly oriented toward structure. It is very common at deep-water offshore oil and gas platforms.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175 align=right>*Identification & Biology :*</TD><TD>Creole fish are a brilliant rose-red with 3 small, almost unnoticeable spots, usually white, arranged in a line on the upper side of its body. The tail is also unlike other groupers, being deeply forked. Creole fish are often confused with snappers because of their bright red color.

Research has found large numbers of this fish, often in the thousands, at offshore oil and gas platforms located in waters 200 to 700 feet deep. At platforms located in deeper waters, most of the creole fish will be located in the upper 200 feet of water. Creole fish are often caught by recreational fishermen, but misidentified as ?some kind of snapper.? They are thought to feed primarily on zooplankton.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175 align=right>*Size :*</TD><TD>Usually under 16 inches, but can reach 3 pounds.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=175 align=right>*Food Value :*</TD><TD>Excellent</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yup deff a creole fish...little lost but oh well its dinner now. we were thinking silk snapper at first but after looking it up it dosent look anything like a silk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

the chopped diver has nailed the jello onto the wall!

Kim


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

but it said they were ONLY found off Texas and Louisiana?????

oke


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

We catch them from time to time. Creole fish are some of the best eating you can find. The meat melts in your mouth.:hungry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

creole fish are very good eating. These facts about them are kinda funny though. Where the hell did you read it was a pacific fish?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

we caught 1 yesterday to


----------



## Loadedpole (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a silk snapper . Used to catch a lot of them commercial fishing west of the river.


----------

